# Apple Watch Series 4 - thoughts?



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2018)

Have to say the features seem interesting but the new design doesn’t look massively different...


.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks great. Too expensive.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Sep 18, 2018)

It's Apple
Absolutely fantastic marketing - total shit because their stuff is so overpriced.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2018)

I would really like an apple watch, my freinds who have them love them, but I'll be fucked if I'm forking out that kind of money, especially when I'll probably forget to put it on half the time.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2018)

It's shit but dickheads will buy it, because Apple.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's shit but dickheads will buy it, because Apple.


Shit?
Its a wrist computer / comunicator straight out of the sci fi dreams of teenage boys for decades previously. 

Thats fucking awesome. It may or may not (in your opinion) be as awesome as other wrist computers because (you hate) Apple but its still awesome. Expensive but awesome.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Shit?
> Its a wrist computer / comunicator straight out of the sci fi dreams of teenage boys for decades previously.
> 
> Thats fucking awesome. It may or may not (in your opinion) be as awesome as other wrist computers because (you hate) Apple but its still awesome. Expensive but awesome.


No, it isn't awesome. It might appear awesome if you're the sort of person who gets excited when they discover their TV has a remote control but for everyone else, it's just an overpriced gimmick, designed to part fools from their money.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Shit?
> Its a wrist computer / comunicator straight out of the sci fi dreams of teenage boys for decades previously.
> 
> Thats fucking awesome. It may or may not (in your opinion) be as awesome as other wrist computers because (you hate) Apple but its still awesome. Expensive but awesome.


There's a very good reason I've got them on ignore, turning up in tech threads to call everyone dickheads is one of the main reasons.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2018)

sim667 said:


> There's a very good reason I've got them on ignore, turning up in tech Apple fanboy threads to call everyone dickheads is one of the main reasons.



I love tech threads. I'm one of the most techy people on the planet.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 24, 2018)

The watch is a good example of Apple product lines - first version is a bit shit, but puts a marker down as to the direction things will go in. Then by version 4 or 5 it’s pretty good.

See also the iPhone, iPad, MacBook Air...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 24, 2018)

Seriously considering getting my OH one. She already has a Fitbit clone thing which monitors her heart beats per minute but can sometimes be flaky feeding the data to the health app on the phone, it completely decided to miss the whole weekend episode we had which was really annoying. She has a heart condition and after spending a good 10 hours in A&E this weekend the ecg app could end up being a life saver. £400 vs 10 hours in a&e every so often when you give the on duty doc data from the previous hours could really speed the whole process up in getting the right drugs to her. When it’s put like that it suddenly almost becomes a no brainer.

It depends if the heart monitoring aspect of it can be adjusted because she has to have meds to slow her heart down. So a slow beat for her is normal and a fast 130 which is considered normal when exercising (in this case it was going g at that for 8 hours + when just resting) so we need the app to learn or know what’s normal.

As far as I can tell the ecg app hasn’t actually been released yet so I’m not going to dive in, and of course I’m aware a single ecg isn’t going to be as informative as hospital equipment but if it helps show docs what’s going on that’s the main thing as our biggest concern is this happening when she’s outside her nhs trust zone and they don’t have access to her records.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2018)

cybershot said:


> As far as I can tell the ecg app hasn’t actually been released yet so I’m not going to dive in, and of course I’m aware a single ecg isn’t going to be as informative as hospital equipment but if it helps show docs what’s going on that’s the main thing as our biggest concern is this happening when she’s outside her nhs trust zone and they don’t have access to her records.



Even once the ECG app has been released, it will only be enabled in countries where government regulators of health equipment etc approve it (US is only country I know of that have approved it so far). So best not to assume its coming to the UK unless its officially confirmed at some point.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 25, 2018)

Apple Watch 4? Load of junk.

The same year the original Apple Watch (2015) was released I bought an Omega Speedmaster Professional for £1.3K.

If I was to resell that same Speedmaster Pro, I could easily get a tidy profit.
Can't say the same for Apple.

And 4 years on from the original, Apple has upgraded this piece of shit at £400 per pop. Do people bother with this shit?
Fucking waste of money.

If I wanted a computer on my wrist, I'd get aCasio G Shock (my Rangeman 5 years on is still rocking, and should rock for another 10-20 years).

If I wanted to measure my health, I'd definitely not get an Apple Watch - wrist monitor is not as effective as a chest strap (I'd get a Garmin or a Polar device for that).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The watch is a good example of Apple product lines - first version is a bit shit, but puts a marker down as to the direction things will go in. Then by version 4 or 5 it’s pretty good.
> 
> See also the iPhone, iPad, MacBook Air...



Yup. I got the series 0 as a gift, and while it was ok it was more potential than delivery. Picked up a series 3 while on holiday in Japan (£100 cheaper than the UK cost!) and the jump in performance is eye opening. As is the battery life which now means I go easily two days between charges.

Like the sound of more speed but was hoping the actual physical design would be a bit sleeker by this point. Going by their iterative approach it’ll be 2022 before we see a significant redesign![emoji15]


.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Apple Watch 4? Load of junk.
> 
> The same year the original Apple Watch (2015) was released I bought an Omega Speedmaster Professional for £1.3K.
> 
> ...



Comparing a smart watch to a top of the range analogue timepiece which is a collectors item, is simply stupid.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Comparing a smart watch to a top of the range analogue timepiece which is a collectors item, is simply stupid.



Not really.
They're both 'time-pieces' and a Speedy Pro is hardly 'top of the range.'
If a person had bought an Apple Watch every year, say from the 1st gen to the 4th gen - that itself would cover the cost of how much I paid for my 5 year old Omega.
I just think the Apple Watch is a stupid buy.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 2, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The watch is a good example of Apple product lines - first version is a bit shit, but puts a marker down as to the direction things will go in. Then by version 4 or 5 it’s pretty good.
> 
> See also the iPhone, iPad, MacBook Air...



What other way would you expect tech products to go? You think a decent company would have released the iPhone X in 2001 and the first iPod in 2017?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Not really.
> They're both 'time-pieces' and a Speedy Pro is hardly 'top of the range.'
> If a person had bought an Apple Watch every year, say from the 1st gen to the 4th gen - that itself would cover the cost of how much I paid for my 5 year old Omega.
> I just think the Apple Watch is a stupid buy.


Just looking at the spec of the Omega. 

The screen resolution is shite. 0 pixels per inch.
The data speed is non existent... which is unsurprisingly as it has no web browser or apps.
Not even a date function.
You can't make a phone call on it.

What twat pays £3k to just tell the time?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Beat me to it


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2018)

"£3k isn't top of the range"

Amazing.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2018)

sim667 said:


> "£3k isn't top of the range"
> 
> Amazing.



£3K is what it's worth _now, _not then.

That's my point.
If you're going to buy a watch, why buy something depreciates in value like that?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> £3K is what it's worth _now, _not then.
> 
> That's my point.
> If you're going to buy a watch, why buy something depreciates in value like that?


Because it doesn't only tell the time.

Nor do I have £3k to drop on a watch, if I did, I'd never wear it out.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> £3K is what it's worth _now, _not then.
> 
> That's my point.
> If you're going to buy a watch, why buy something depreciates in value like that?


That's what it costs now. 
What it's worth has never changed and it's not worth either sum. Rich people are fucking idiots that's my point. 

Price of everything, value of nothing etc. etc.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 2, 2018)

Gromit said:


> That's what it costs now.
> What it's worth has never changed and it's not worth either sum. Rich people are fucking idiots that's my point.
> 
> Price of everything, value of nothing etc. etc.


Posted without a hint of irony.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Never got why people obsess about watches that only tell the time. Especially massively expensive ones that'll attract muggers or get lost.

The Apple Watch is the only watch that I'd be vaguely interested in owning because of all the things it can do, but its still just a bit too expensive for me right now.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Never got why people obsess about watches that only tell the time. Especially massively expensive ones that'll attract muggers or get lost.
> 
> The Apple Watch is the only watch that I'd be vaguely interested in owning because of all the things it can do, but its still just a bit too expensive for me right now.



Bet you can't rely on it to convey a suitable level of sophistication when skydiving from the edge of space to the bottom of the Mariana Trench and then bequeath it to your grandson.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 2, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> £3K is what it's worth _now, _not then.
> 
> That's my point.
> If you're going to buy a watch, why buy something depreciates in value like that?


If you wanted to buy something that appreciates in value you should’ve bought Apple stock. Not too sure about your pricings and value of the Speedy, btw.

I wouldn’t buy an Apple (or any other) electronic watch either but comparing them to analogue timepieces is pretty daft. All they have on common is they both tell the time. Apart from that it’s like comparing a sports car to a Labrador.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Never got why people obsess about watches that only tell the time. Especially massively expensive ones that'll attract muggers or get lost.
> 
> The Apple Watch is the only watch that I'd be vaguely interested in owning because of all the things it can do, but its still just a bit too expensive for me right now.



An expensive timepiece has as far as I can remember has always been about showing off wealth. Especially dominant power hungry males.

If no one can see the car your driving, then the expensive piece of time machinery on your arm was the next best way of displaying your wealth. Especially in a non designer suit scenario.

The technology I own has nothing to do with wealth (because I'm not rich), and while Apple kit is expensive i'm prepared to pay the price for the features that make my life easier and simpler, yes I could do it probably with cheaper kit, but the phone ultimately came down to comfort/design/usability/features/security and long term product support. It's difficult to find (in my opinion) another phone maker that can offer all of those, without getting in an upgrading my phone minimum every 2 years scenario. (for what it's worth I don't own any other Apple products other than the phones, and have successfully made the previous ones last 3 years minimum, would have been longer had I discovered #batterygate before I purchased the X. I've owned Android phones in the past but found the experience frustrating. The watch appeals, but still not quite there for me)


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2018)

I found this little gem when searching for a review of that watch:



> I considered the man in front of me; my wife’s cousin. He was a youngish man in his late twenties and a successful executive CEO. I smiled, as, in fact, he was one of those people who it is quite hard to believe actually exists outside of a James Bond casino scene.  He was very handsome (an ex-model for Aquascutum) and had that English noble adventurer look down pat. In his spare time, when not running his company, he snowboarded and rode speedboats. He had been incredibly expensively educated, all the while remaining a lot of fun to be around. An elegant ladies man and yet a total “lad” with it.
> 
> What to recommend?



Because a CEO needs a watch that can withstand hostile environments don't they. Boardrooms are just like outer space.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 2, 2018)

Gromit said:


> I found this little gem when searching for a review of that watch:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a CEO needs a watch that can withstand hostile environments don't they. Boardrooms are just like outer space.


But he goes snowboarding and speedboating when he's not busy being James Bond.
I nearly sicked up reading that drivel. The sort of shit that convinces gullible people to buy overpriced tack.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 23, 2018)

My mate is selling his series 3 to upgrade to the series 4...... I'm considering it.

Is the series 3 still pretty good?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2018)

I enjoy my series 3. Like the look of the 4 but doesn't feel enough of an upgrade for me...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I enjoy my series 3. Like the look of the 4 but doesn't feel enough of an upgrade for me...


The only real difference I can see is a slight size increase and a new face.....

I like the new face, but there's faces on the 3 with the same amount of complications.


----------



## Winot (Nov 8, 2018)

The Series 4 has a better heartrate monitor and the capacity to take ECG measurements once Apple have obtained regulatory approval.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 8, 2018)

I still can’t see how one would benefit my life for the grief of having yet another device with a battery charging regime.


----------

